# Help with Aquascape tank



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

As this is going to be my senior year, I have to face the beast known as the senior project. I have choosen to create an aquascaped tank. I have already aquired a 42 gallon hex tank with stand from the flea market. I also aquired a canister filter for 10 bucks, so the tank and filter have been taken care of. What I need help on is what equipment I need the most. As my budject is limited by the pay of my summer job, I must choose some essential items for my tank. For simplicity's sake, I am saying that I have $600 to spend total. I know for a fact that I will need a light system, which will knock me back $150. With the remaining $450, what should I get the most?

*chiller
*UV sterilizer
*presurized CO2

Now the location of the tank will recieve a large amount of sun light each day so I am worried about the temperature and algae growth. I would like at least 2 of the 3 equipments that I have listed above. And if possible, if you could give me a list of possible plants that I could place into my tank, it would be greatly appreciated. And if you could point me to a website where I could buy for a low price would also be nice. I am currently monitering Craigslist, but so far no go.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont think Hex tanks make ideal planted tanks... How deep is it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They generally dont but it can be done.
For equipment, I hope you have a canister filter.
The rest of your equipment will be determined by the size of your tank.

Lighting, substrate and co2 would be what I would look into.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't know if you were planning on real DIY lighting getting parts from someplace like http://ahsupply.com or more stock stuff.

Real risk of greenwater algea bloom with sunlight. UV sterilizer isn't a bad idea.

I agree a hex isn't the ideal tank but with a little creativity it could be interesting. There will be challenges though with shading.

I have 2 tanks which get a fair amount of sun in the winter. But the windows are those double pane type coated with something which reflects heat. So things don't heat up the way they would with plain old glass. I would say fill the tank, let it get sun and actually see how much difference it makes. A canopy with disceet fans can remove the heat from lights which can definitely be a factor. A good chiller is a pricey item to get without being sure you need it.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Yea I got a Rena XP3 Canister filter for the tank. As for the depth of the tank, its about 20 inches from the front the the back of the tank. The windows arent double pane, so a considerable amount of heat still enters the house. And I have not considered the DIY light systems. What is the difficulty level?


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

I would personally go with coralife fixture less hassle , whats the dimensions of the tank? If your looking at a c02 system then def u need alot of lite maybe 3wpg maybe4? I would go with a coralife fixture thats what i use def great system mine is a 92wx2 seperate power cords and switches dual fans great fixture. As far as plants go it all depends on the lighting u are getting.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont reccommend 4wpg to anyone new to aquatic plants. You just don't need that much light. 2.5 of PC or T5 will be plenty and you can always add CO2 to a tank no matter the lighting scheme. It just becomes a necessity when you reach a threshold @ and above the afore mentioned (2.5 pc,t5,mh or 3wpg n.o. flourescent).


----------

